
KDevelop, KDE's development environment, has just released its 5.3 Beta - Bro6666
You an read the release notes of 5.3 Beta at<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kdevelop.org&#x2F;news&#x2F;kdevelop-5280-released<p>KDevelop now comes with Clazy(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;KDE&#x2F;clazy) integration, a compiler plugin which allows clang to understand Qt semantics and therefore helps you fix issues in your Qt code. The developers are asking users to try it out. You can download an AppImage from<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;download.kde.org&#x2F;unstable&#x2F;kdevelop&#x2F;5.2.80&#x2F;bin&#x2F;linux&#x2F;KDevelop-5.2.80-x86_64.AppImage<p>If you do, please report bugs before the final release.<p>The KDevelop project also needs experts on Windows installers to help fix the currently broken 5.3 one. If you think you can help, get in touch:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kdevelop.org&#x2F;contribute-kdevelop
======
gigatexal
How is it for things like Java or C# or JavaScript?

